# to get worse



## Ladyfio

Hi!

I am trying to translate "_is to get worse_".
Here is the whole sentence: One in four people on the internet have illegally downloaded a film and the problem is set to get worse, said the US movie industry's trade body.

My try is:
Eén op vier mensen hebben een film illegaal gedownload op het interent en het probleem _zal erger worden_, zegt het beleidsorgaan van de VS films.

I also find difficulties with this sentence to translate into Dutch.
..many downloaders said they had cut back on trips to the cinema and were buying fewer DVDs.
-> veel downloaders zeiden dat ze bezuinigd hadden op de cinema en minder dvd's kopen.


Thank you


----------



## HKK

Ladyfio said:


> One in four people on the internet have illegally downloaded a film and the problem is set to get worse, said the US movie industry's trade body.
> 
> Eén op vier mensen hebben een film illegaal gedownload op het interent en het probleem _zal erger worden_, zegt het beleidsorgaan van de VS films.



Dag Ladyfio. Dat is een heel goede poging, maar met een paar kleine aanpassingen ziet het er nog beter uit:

Eén op vier mensen heeft al ooit een film illegaal gedownload op het internet en het probleem _zal alleen maar erger worden_, zegt het beleidsorgaan van de Amerikaanse filmindustrie.


----------



## iKevin

Ladyfio said:


> I also find difficulties with this sentence to translate into Dutch.
> ..many downloaders said they had cut back on trips to the cinema and were buying fewer DVDs.
> -> veel downloaders zeiden dat ze bezuinigd hadden op de cinema en minder dvd's kopen.
> Thank you



My try...
Veel downloaders zeiden dat ze bezuinigd hadden op uitstapjes naar de bioscoop/film en minder dvd's kochten.


----------



## Ladyfio

Ok I see, I understand my mistakes, thank you very much!


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

iKevin said:


> My try...
> Veel downloaders zeiden dat ze bezuinigd hadden op uitstapjes naar de bioscoop/film en minder dvd's kochten.


This may be just me, but I think this sentence is bit odd because of the use of the rather formal verb 'bezuinigen' and the more informal word 'uitstapje'. I'd suggest: 
1) Veel downloaders zeiden dat ze bezuinigden op bioscoopbezoeken en minder dvd's kochten.
or 
2) Veel downloaders zeiden dat ze minder geld uitgeven aan uitstapjes naar de bioscoop en minder dvd's kochten.


----------



## HKK

LeRenardReynaerde said:


> 2) Veel downloaders zeiden dat ze minder geld uitgeven aan uitstapjes naar de bioscoop en minder dvd's kochten.



This may just be me  but the tenses are inconsistent in this sentence. I would use past tense for both so "uitgaven" instead of "uitgeven"


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

HKK said:


> This may just be me  but the tenses are inconsistent in this sentence. I would use past tense for both so "uitgaven" instead of "uitgeven"


The tenses _are _inconsistent: it's a typo.


----------



## papeheimers

HKK said:


> This may just be me  but the tenses are inconsistent in this sentence. I would use past tense for both so "uitgaven" instead of "uitgeven"


 
or change "kochten" back to "kopen" en "zeiden" back to "zeggen" of geven aan


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

papeheimers said:


> or change "kochten" back to "kopen" en "zeiden" back to "zeggen" of geven aan


The original sentence is in the past tense, and changing the translation to present tense just to cover up my mistake is a bit exaggerated. XD


----------



## papeheimers

LeRenardReynaerde said:


> The original sentence is in the past tense, and changing the translation to present tense just to cover up my mistake is a bit exaggerated. XD


 
Ha ha, that's true


----------



## iKevin

LeRenardReynaerde said:


> This may be just me, but I think this sentence is bit odd because of the use of the rather formal verb 'bezuinigen' and the more informal word 'uitstapje'. I'd suggest:



Ik had niet eraan (er aan?) gedacht dat 'bezuinigen' zo formeel klinkt =P Bedankt voor de verbetering!


----------



## Lopes

iKevin said:


> Ik had *er *niet *aan* gedacht dat 'bezuinigen' zo formeel klinkt =P Bedankt voor de verbetering!



Ja, bezuinigen klinkt erg 'beleid'achtig, eigenlijk een politiek woord voor besparen


----------



## iKevin

Lopes said:


> Ja, bezuinigen klinkt erg 'beleid'achtig, eigenlijk een politiek woord voor besparen



Ah, ik zie juist.
Die dingen met 'er' zijn mij nooit duidelijk geweest xD, daarom dat gokje.


----------

